# is this normal



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

One of my Chi's Vito who is the smallest of my gang, always stands with his back legs stretched out, the other 2 don't do this. Is it normal or fo you think there is something wrong, he walks runs and jumps normal


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My Sonny and my hound Gibbs both lay "frog style" That is what we call it in Basset Rescue and yes no big deal


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

phew, I was beginning to worry all this talk about Patellar Luxation, I was googling, his legs are straight just stand with them stretched buehind him alot. My cat sits "frog style" and so does Mia, lol it looks rather awkward


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes mine do it sometimes


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, the frog position is normal.  Unless you notice signs of pain, or other symptoms that concern you, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

No pain, and i know sitting this way is ok, just wasn't sure of the standing position


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sonny is my main chi that does it (BG is too much of a diva) but he just had his check up in April and my Vet said she has never seen such muscle on a chi and such tight knees 

See


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I saw a black and white puppy doing that the other day , her foot hair was white and her pads black as coal...it was the cutest thing !


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

My MIL shih tzu does this. Super cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Huly said:


> Sonny is my main chi that does it (BG is too much of a diva) but he just had his check up in April and my Vet said she has never seen such muscle on a chi and such tight knees
> 
> See


One of mine lays like this, But my concern is when he is standing up, he stretches his legs way back


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sonny will sometimes stand and stretch his legs out just like he is stretching. Do you have a photo?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll try to get one tonight, he does normally stretch which is just that, but sometimes he just stand with his legs straight back for no apparent reason...LOL, maybe it's just him


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Cathy, I think I understand what you are describing, and it could very well be a sign of LP. If you are worried, get him checked out. 


As for pictures, it would help if you took one from the side view and one from the back. Hopefully it's not LP but just a little quirk as the girls mentioned.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Cathy, I think I understand what you are describing, and it could very well be a sign of LP. If you are worried, get him checked out.
> 
> 
> As for pictures, it would help if you took one from the side view and one from the back. Hopefully it's not LP but just a little quirk.


Thank you I will get one tonight, I did look up the LP, and seen a back pic of a dog with it, his legs looked bowed out to the sides, Vito's don't they seem to be pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Exactly LS a photo will help a lot


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Now i have been trying for days to get a pic of him standing this way, he doesn't do it all the time. And of course, the few times he has he moves before i can get a pic....little bugger!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lol keep trying


----------

